# what do you wear when you snowboard?



## Guest

Well, I would wear the usual jacket and snowpants for sure, too as they are the most common attire. Color? love blue...


----------



## Guest

I wear my boxers. That is all.

Word.


----------



## Guest

Once I wore a large pink stap-on my forehead


----------



## Guest

thats awesome dude!


----------



## Guest

Quiksilver Parka, Burton Ronin


----------



## Guest

haha well... i just spent over $500 on a jacket and pants.. but i think those might be returned very soon because i found my old stuff in good condition after not knowing where it was while i was living in florida.

so yeah, this is the stuff i just bought.. keep it or not?


----------



## Guest

i wear a DC Exotex 10,000 series jacket along with the same pants


----------



## Guest

LibTechDylan said:


> I wear my boxers. That is all.
> 
> Word.


That's hot, hope you didn't catch a cold though!


----------



## Guest

snowboardbunny said:


> That's hot, hope you didn't catch a cold though!


haha funny...cuz the last time i did that i got kicked off the resort for the remaining of the year :laugh:


----------



## Guest

i got some black snowpants like from when i was a kid for $17.50 and a columbia jacket from TJ Max for $50. $18 Smith goggles and a 94c winter hat. Good to go. I would love some real snowboarding apparel but it is a bit expensive for me thus far. For about $100 for everything i'm pretty happy.


----------



## Guest

i wear a one-y...vintage all inclusive pants, coat and hood in one! sarcastic...i wear moutain hardware gear, not your typical snowbaord attire...but alltime function and fit

Signature
Snowvision


----------



## Guest

I'll post(edit this) tomorrow. But I wear a puffy orange bonfire jacket, Burton feather pants, and a red helmet. It all goes together pretty nicely but I could use a new helmet at some point.


----------



## Flick Montana

I wear Quicksilver Snow Trooper jacket and Space Station pants. I also have Spy Optic goggles that are in my avatar. I love my Danny Kass boots. I kind of stand out, like a giant mustard stain. But I like the attention.


----------



## Flick Montana

Hey look, I found a blurry picture of me before an outing. I look like a fat orange ninja.:dunno:


----------



## EverBorN

Brown Spyder jacket, Black Spyder hat, Black Gloves, Tanish/brown Columbia Titanium awesome snowpants :thumbsup: & googles(if it's snowing or windy)


----------



## Guest

the tallest one, all in black except for the white patches on my jacket.

i also went in a suit once LMAOO


----------



## Snowjoe

I lost those goggles and got green+white spy soldiers, then I lost those too.


----------



## Guest

I just received in the mail my Method army green jacket that I got off ebay and its bloody ace. I took a chance on the size and it fits 100%. Now I'm just waiting on my brown Santa Cruz pants.

P.S Flick your avatar inspired me to look for some SPY goggles on ebay, they look narly hahaha.


----------



## EverBorN

Kieran, Can you name all of the boards you and your friends have there..?


----------



## Guest

theyre all rental boards [rossignol] cos we all went up for just that day in a tiny fiat with no roof rack.

we cud barely fit ourselves in the car so we cudnt take any boards up  + we all went on the 3 hour ride wearing our boots and everything hahaha


----------



## Flick Montana

hero_of_the_Jay said:


> I just received in the mail my Method army green jacket that I got off ebay and its bloody ace. I took a chance on the size and it fits 100%. Now I'm just waiting on my brown Santa Cruz pants.
> 
> P.S Flick your avatar inspired me to look for some SPY goggles on ebay, they look narly hahaha.


You know when I saw them online I thought "No way can they look THAT cool." Then I got them and I couldn't take them off. Even though it was July...

They never fog and they took a direct face-to-ice hit without any damage. I honestly think they saved me from breaking my nose and losing some teeth. Maybe worse. Plus I only paid $60 on e-bay for them.


----------



## Guest

hahaha nice!


----------



## Guest

i wear a lt. blue betty rides jacket & lt. grey convert pants that i picked up for $20. also have a pair of dk. grey pants from when i went to killington last year & forgot to pack my other ones, doh! lt. grey burton gloves, dk. grey 686 beanie when i'm not wearing my helmet, and white burton boots...


----------



## Guest

oh, i forgot i bought a pair of mittens last season, so that's what i'll probably be rocking this season.


----------



## Guest

i hate to say it. but im a outerwear whore.
i got tons of shit which i mix up.








The sleeky all black. Section Division Jacket w/ Sessions Blitzwing Pants








The Green Ocean Pacific Jacket with the Sessoins Blitzwing pants. On some days i wear bright shirts like the guy in the blue/orange








polish jersey on top of a hoodie with Sessions Blitzwing pants

On top of all that im thinking of buying some new bright red snowpants. And at the end of the season, A bright green jacket
(i started to become a outerwear whore mid last season. lol)


----------



## bravo_castle

Arc'teryx Alpha LT Jacket
Bonfire Command Pants
Bern Baker helmet
Oakley A frame goggles
Pow sniper gloves
BCA backpack
Pataguchia base/mid layers
Smartwool socks
Warn out Northwave boots that'll be replace with some vans


----------



## Guest

I am in the green ... the pants are soooo big! its all sepia ... smith phenoms for the goggles and RED helmet


----------



## killclimbz

I like to sport my gor-tex rhinestone thong and a feather boa.

Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Guest

oh come on dooooo it~!


----------



## Guest

Air Blaster!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

^^ that's a phat-ass jacket!!!


----------



## Guest

I just bought the sickest matik zip up hoody to wear on warmer days


----------



## alaric

Black Bad Lt.
Brown Sessions Istodis Jacket
Infared Pop Plaid Burton Cargos (Yes, I'm one of the idiots who reps plaid:cheeky4: )
Black 32 Lashed











And the sexiest sweatshirt you've ever seen. Actually it's really ugly but I like it. I have a messed fashion sense, I know this.










And yes those hot tamales in the upper left corner of my bed are DELICIOUS


----------



## Guest

i really like your hoody, its wicked, and im not being sarcastic-wheres it from?


----------



## alaric

Haha thanks. I love it too, it's wicked comfy and sick looking. It's from PacSun. I saw it from the mall's walkway hallway thing, and had to have it


----------



## Guest

Gem said:


> i really like your hoody, its wicked, and im not being sarcastic-wheres it from?


If you like that style you should check out Upper Playground.


----------



## Guest

cheers, i bought something off it!  any other suggestions?


----------



## shredbetties

wow, you're kinda lookin like a burton whore 

I have a bunch of sessions stuff - green jacket, brown gore tex jacket, black pants, and khaki pants... and a holden jacket, and my favorite, my billabong robot of destruction pants. can't go wrong with robots of destruction. I don't feel like photographing it all, but this is the holden jacket+robot pants:


----------



## Guest

arcteryx pants and jacket, salamon boots, dakine gloves, red brain bucket, spy goggles, and a smile


----------



## Guest

wclumberjack said:


> and a smile



legend... 

:laugh:


----------



## Guest

My lovely white burton boots aka skate shoes on steriods.
Red North Face jacket.
Black Bonfire pants.
I'm all sorts of colors


----------



## BiggerThanYours

i've got 2 main outfits that i wear, ones from betty rides, the other is from powder room. I also have a really cool pair of pants i found on a bus trip to vermont.  To complete my get up I've got some tie dye electric goggles, burten gore-tex mittens and gold 32 boots


----------



## laz167

Grenade and Vans...Forum boots and hoodies dont really like jackets i'm always hot..will post some pics.


----------



## Guest

*cluster f****

I've got an orange/brown Patagonia jacket. Cheap brown pants bought from EMS. Brown/tan Dakine Ranger mitts. Brown DC Boa boots. Glossy black Giro 9 helmet with black Spy goggles.


----------



## hoboken

Jacket:
Cappel Cambridge jacket
Burton Hood jacket

Pants:
North Face Burnaby pants

Gloves
North Face
Burton

Boots
Salmon F20

Helmet
? need a new one


----------



## Guest

Jacket:
Cabela's Black and gray jacket. Pretty standard, not a boarding jacket, I'll step up the style next season.
Pants:
Burton Cargo all white. Absolutely love these pants, comfortable, warm, and they look great.
Gloves
Burton, All black. Super warm and comfy.
Grenade Freddie Krueger glove. Mine are like gray and black, they're not on grenades site so I have no idea where they came from, maybe someone at the factory got bored and made them or something.
Boots
Burton Freestyle. I do not like these boots, only worn them for two seasons, the eyeholes on the laces are tearing already and the boot is what I can only describe as "soggy" down by my toe(The material is all wrinkly). Also, my feet get wet a lot. They are a size too big so I can't blame them for the lack of heel hold.
Goggles:
Dragon DXS tan with dragon camoflauge strap


----------



## Guest

pants- dickies 
jacket-none element or fox hoodie
gloves-polaris ones cause my good ones got stolen
volcom or anon beanie
and some shitty white googles


----------



## Guest

Giant red parka and whatever slippery pants that are handy, hiking boots (I don't feel the need to buy real ones), crazy multi-coloured hat from peru, and a bra.


----------



## Guest

yep.


----------



## Guest

bushgirl said:


> crazy multi-coloured hat from peru, and a bra.


.....Cant forget the bra... lol is it a crazy multi colored bra? from a foreign country? what size is it? dont mind me im just bored and curious


----------



## Guest

lol Knew someone would take that bait. =)

I'm curious why so many people are absorbed with the fashion of the industry. I thought laid-back snowboarders would be above all that?


----------



## Guest

bushgirl said:


> I'm curious why so many people are absorbed with the fashion of the industry. I thought laid-back snowboarders would be above all that?


we may be laid-back boarders, but we still get very bored and resort to whatever the internet has to offer 

anyway, i have some cheap black columbia pants, red nike coat that i get made fun of for wearing everywhere every day of the winter, black hat from my early childhood, and white/blue oakley crowbars. not sure what brand of gloves i have...


----------



## Guest

Nothing wrong with being laid back and stylish at the same time right? :dunno:


----------



## indoblazin

My usual get-up:


----------



## Guest

indoblazin said:


> My usual get-up:




Thats funny, although I don't think that resorts allow you in like that.


----------



## Grimdog

At least you have your leash on.


----------



## Guest

i sport a burton jacket thats stripey and sweet...i have gotten soo many compliments for it lol...grayish firfly airborne pants a black and white nomis new era striped took thats wayy too big, smith kung fu punk rock goggles, and usually any random bandana i have layin around (i have soo many) cuz i think im gangster, div twenty three boots and these sweet leather gloves i found in my basement


----------



## Guest

[email protected] said:


> Nothing wrong with being laid back and stylish at the same time right? :dunno:


 Nah, of course not. If I were boarding where people could actually see me, and had money, I'd probably find myself some sexy threads too. The gear you posted looks really cool... love those pants!


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> At least you have your leash on.


LOL


Gustov... I feel less of a dork now, thanks. I saw all those slick outfits and started to feel something strangely like peer-pressure.. .or maybe just a need to fit in?


So I'm sure a hot outfit helps with finding a lady-friend (cause I know I would likely go for the hotty wearing colour-coordinated stuff)... do you think it works the other way too? Any of you guys like it better when a gal dresses for the hill?

Is the investment going to be worth it if I spend $800 on something like this?


----------



## ollie

dunno if i would bother spendn that much, well not in one go anyways but thats just me being a student. but go for it if ya want, it looks good to me! sure who doesnt like seeing some lookn good on the pistes! usually go for a mix n match myself..
only found pics of these two but iv got a brown quiksilver pants, a black animal jacket, cream oxbow pants, a dark green carlsberg jacket etc. then switch it up with a load of hats..
each to their own


----------



## indoblazin

Grimdog said:


> At least you have your leash on.


Well there's nothing more embarassing than falling and losing all your gear.


----------



## indoblazin

bushgirl said:


> So I'm sure a hot outfit helps with finding a lady-friend (cause I know I would likely go for the hotty wearing colour-coordinated stuff)... do you think it works the other way too? Any of you guys like it better when a gal dresses for the hill?
> 
> Is the investment going to be worth it if I spend $800 on something like this?



You know what's the biggest turn on? A chick that can ride....a board, bike, me, whatever....foreal, chicks that can do guy stuff better than a guy is HAWT. 

$800 is a lot to drop on an outfit. I say save up a bit more and get a boob job.


----------



## Guest

Indo's right about the the talent part of that little ramble but I'll bet she already has an amazing rack. A picture to prove it??


----------



## Guest

indoblazin said:


> You know what's the biggest turn on? A chick that can ride....a board, bike, me, whatever....foreal, chicks that can do guy stuff better than a guy is HAWT.
> 
> $800 is a lot to drop on an outfit. I say save up a bit more and get a boob job.


LOL Yeah there's no way I'd drop that kind of cash on clothes (but I just unloaded the same amount on a digtal camera yesterday WHOO HOO!). As for the boob enhancements, I'm good without... 

Seth's got it right, but I feel no immediate need to be an exhibitionist. Pics will have to wait.


----------



## Guest

Baggy white pants, a brown burton hoodie, black facemask and white goggles with bright yellow/green reflective mirror lenses... those goggles are so trippy. Haha next season Im gonna buy a XL Neon hoodie though.


----------



## Guest

I'm a clothes hog. I have like 4 different outfits. I like variety and having options depending on the weather. Not to mention, I just like buying gear, esp when you can get stuff crazy on sale right now.


----------



## Guest

Oakley jacket (greenish brown white with like the world map kinda on it)
Burton Ronin Cargos (brown)


----------



## Guest

North Face Jacket
Scott pants
Protec Helmet
Ipod burning in my pocket 
glasses, some off Anon wich last now for ages, should buy new ones...


----------



## Guest

white/ green burton jacket
tan north face pants
green bandana/ tan hat

white/ green union bindings on my board to match 
these ones to be exact









you get the picture


----------



## Guest

Brown Burton Jacket or I have a few light hooded wind breakers. Pants I have a few pairs, my fav have to be a pair I picked up in Japan in an Outlet store, They have no labels, they're Dark Brown, baggy with a million pockets in the right places.........


----------



## Guest

i gotta say one of the most comfortable things to wear for bottoms is underarmor coldgear tights and shorts. then just whatever you prefer for top.


----------



## Guest

isak_9 said:


> i gotta say one of the most comfortable things to wear for bottoms is underarmor coldgear tights and shorts. then just whatever you prefer for top.


yeah buy under armor I have stock in them.


----------



## Guest

I like to wear bright colors like neon 3xl shirts and bright beanies.


----------



## T.J.

and dont forget about the duct taped bright orange gloves, mpd.


----------



## Guest

I wear my pink and white oakley jacket with my HOT pink/magentaish Airblaster snowpants, grenade gloves, Nomis heated hoody, underarmourr pants, and a white or black bandana, pink crowbar goggles, and my crazy ass elm hat 
lol.
either that or my black burton snowpants, one of my many many MANY sweaters, and yea. lol


----------



## SFshredder

USC beanie.
Oakley A Frames.
Burton jacket.
Some random black snowboarding pants.
Burton Moto boots.


----------



## Guest

Cheapest shit I can find :laugh:


----------



## Guest

thats what i rock when im on the slopes, oh and a recent addition of Forum Waldo gloves, yellor and purple stripes.


----------



## alaric

Kyle, your recent addition is going to get stolen if I'm at your house and I see those. Those are nice gloves


----------



## Guest

Dont you touch my gloves!
although feel free to randomly pop in to my house.
as long as you dont steal my shit.


----------



## alaric

Ohh you know I wouldn't take your stuff.
Unless it's mountain dew or pringles, then it's free game!


----------



## Guest

I know you wouldn't dare touch my stuff...


----------



## alaric

con3593 said:


> I know you wouldn't dare touch my stuff...


Unless it's mountain dew or pringles, then it's free game


----------



## Guest

yeah thats true
my kitchen basically becomes your kitchen whenever you're over


----------



## Dcp584

Pink G String and a coconut bra an pin wheel beanie and rose tinted glasse....


----------



## Grimdog

Dcp584 said:


> Pink G String and a coconut bra an pin wheel beanie and rose tinted glasse....



Pictures please.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

this was last season, but i blew out the zipper on my o'neil jacket. time for some new gear! and a snowboard for that matter!


----------



## Guest

I have these Burton Rock Salt pants I got last year which are amazing btw. For upper, I need to get a new jacket but I usually wear a heavy hoodie with under armour and a t-shirt. Oh and I have a white bandito (bandana) for my face.


----------



## Guest

thats what i wear but usally with a red shirt under my jacket i have 3 snowboarding shirts thats just ment to wear for snowboarding.


----------



## Guest

New setup for this year:

Helmet = Red hi-fi
Goggles = Spy targa 2
Jakcet = 686 plainter
Pants = Burton tactic
Boots = Solomon f20 (Packed away in the garage)
Gloves = Celtek viking mule


----------



## Guest

sweet jacket!


----------



## Guest

Marker Nova









Oakley Crash









Smith Variant









Smith Fuse









Dakine Frontier (These gloves will be replaced this season)


----------



## Guest

snowboardkid156 said:


> sweet jacket!


Thanks man. I love it!


----------



## Guest

NickNorth11 said:


> Gloves = Celtek viking mule


Those are some kickass gloves. Celtek is a good brand.


----------



## Guest

^ Yeah, I finally decided to get some good gear. (My last set of gloves were wally world specials that are ugly as shit)!


----------



## Guest

lol.

I'm ordering a pair soon. i have some dakine's and they really don't keep my hands warm. lol.


----------



## jayx707

pants and tall tee's


----------



## Guest

thats meeeeee. 686 jacket, burton pants, electric goggles, technine bandana
Usually a guys nomis hoodie underneath when its cold.


BoarderBabe, you ride in Ontario too? Where is your ocal hill that you ride often at. I ride a lot at blue mountain in collingwood.


----------



## Guest

I am getting a newbright blue AK burton jacket and AK pants in white for this season though : ) Yeah, pro deals.


----------



## Guest

My local hill is snow valley, but i RARELY go there, so instead i go to blue or moonstone. 

and i must say nomis hoodies are the best shit to ride in. its soo warm ! lol.


----------



## Guest

that and they are an amazing company. 
really cool guys, and they seem to have their heads on straight. 
i love to support companies that are true to snowboarding and its original culture, I like how nomis was never about making the big bucks.


----------



## Guest

lol true say.

my bro introduced me to the comp last year (before it got massive in my city) and it was sick. 
and yea Simon Chamberlain is such a cool guy. i met him earlier in the year and he definitely knows what he's doing. lol.

lol i'm in the same boat as you, bud. the companies that (like you said) are true to snowboarding and all. And they also they have really really good style


----------



## Guest

Green Special Blend Lifty RLS jacket.
Grey 686 pants.
DC Phase boots.
Dakine gloves.
Spy goggles
Burton Custom Board with Mission bindings.


----------



## Mojo

Im shopping round for some new pants & jacket. Saw a nice baggy bright blue pair on the slopes just last week when i was in NZ. Think they were Volcom's, ive googled but cant find em. Anyone here seen these & know where i can get a pair?

I want a fairly baggy fit, something like the 686 Ace where the bottom fits over the boots so u pretty much only see the tip(toe) of ur boot. Im also finding it difficult to find something in a size small pants, as i normally wear a 28-30" waist for jeans. Any suggestions?

Also looking for a nice jacket to go with it & after reading thru this entire thread, i still havent seen any that i really like. Im thinking something with perhaps blue & white or black & blue to match if i can find the above blue pants. I also happen to have a set of blue A-frame goggles, just trying to colour co-ordinate.


----------



## Guest

this is my jacket


----------



## Airbourne

i sport anon goggles (white tint) and planet earth's ingrain jacket in white along with white pants also from planet earth and some burton hail boots along with a red bandana.

went for an all white set-up


----------

